# Fishing report



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was out fishing yesterday with my girlfriend and a buddy, and ended up catching some fish. We caught 18 walleyes with 4 being keepers (all were 18" that we kept) one perch and a 14.2 lb, 33 3/4" channel catfish. Yes, I typed 14 lb. catfish! We thought we had a huge pike on, but when it came up, it had wiskers. We had it officially weighed and measured at the Dan's gas station on the north east side of town. Acros from the liquor store. There is a picture of it there and one at the marina as well.

This is the first one that many people had seen or herd of coming out of the Res.

Has anyone else caught one or are we the first? From what alot of people have told us, we might have the lake record and maybe the first one caught out of there.


----------



## Daninater (Jul 24, 2005)

After much research, I've concluded that your catfish became lost somewhere along the way to Jamestown. No, never heard of anything like that coming out of the Dam, congradulations


----------

